
Oracle: China's internet is designed more like an intranet - dtamhk
https://www.zdnet.com/article/oracle-chinas-internet-is-designed-more-like-an-intranet/
======
anticensor
This is not unexpected.

~~~
PikachuEXE
This is China.jpg

